# Starting a betta sim!



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

So months ago I wanted to start a betta sim, but due to my tight schedule I couldn't but this time I am!

I'm going to create a betta sim where you can adopt/sell/earn/explore and find bettas, this is a sim game to teach your younger kids a lesson before buying a betta fish and the care they need! 

The only problem is, I can't draw online! In real life I actually am born as an artist it runs in my family we are all artists, but the only thing holding me back is, I can't create drawings with a mouse nor am I skilled at coloring lines and making lineart with a mouse!

I'm looking for artist who would like to help me out, you will become an official artist on the site, you will start with $1,500 while other players start with $100 you will be an upgraded member, and you can pick to ether be a moderator or have the "artist" tag on your profile!

I cannot afford to pay with real money right now as I am a college student, I am on a tight budget so I need to pay medical bills for my dogs, I can pay in game currency, I am sorry I cannot offer anything :/

-Requirements:
- Must be able to color, shade..etc
- Must be able to draw characters like a "shop keeper"
- Must be able to draw Betta fish
- Must be able to draw betta fish accessories and bowls, gravel..etc

That is all I am asking, just post here if you'd like to join!

My friend is helping me with the website, she recommended this site to host ours site for a little while until we move onto a better site without needing a host and so we can learn some HTML.

This is our starter site we are thinking about changing the layout  : 
yvpsite.com/bettafishxsim/

{Sorry if this is in the wrong thread section.}


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

You might want to try posting this in the Betta art section  A lot of artists post their work there and you might have better luck finding someone. I would help but I can't not draw people... I can draw everything else but I can't draw people...  Good luck finding someone. Sounds really cool!


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd be interested. I might even be able to help with the website programming as my college degree has been Computer Science for the last 3.5 years. I'm more experienced with Javascript for websites rather than HTML, but I dabble.

However, I don't have a ton of free time right now. I'm also not sure where one of my tablet's pen is, nor do I know where the second tablet I own is. We just moved last month. Thus I can not draw until I find one of the two things.

I will keep an eye on the progress of this website for a bit and let you know if I can offer my services. The website link you provided did not work when I tried it.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

Alright thank you, bump. I was thinking of putting it to the art thread but I wasn't sure.


----------



## JamesDeer (Sep 8, 2013)

Do it. It sounds like a great idea. you should buy a tablet.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

Bump, I know I want to buy a tablet but I can't find the proper one :/ The other ones don't have screens..


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Drawing tablet's aren't supposed to have screens. I've had two Bamboo Wacom tablet's and they've both served me well but soon I want to get one of these: http://www.monoprice.com/Category?c_id=108&cp_id=10841 nice and cheap and they work well! My friend has a huge one, like 16+ inches I don't even know, but I want this one in specific: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=11303&cs_id=1084101&p_id=6251&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

I want in on this! I would be happy to send you some samples of work.  However, if you set this up and use my work (eh, we'll see) then I or any artist you hire will want to be paid eventually for the work done and stipulate a contractual agreement as well. Art is not free and getting 'exposure' does not pay the bills. As a poor college-student as well, I need money for my painting supplies and food. 

So yes, is there a way I can contact you with samples of what I could do for the Bettas/site art?


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

@ Lil, My friend use to have a tablet with a screen, it was about $300 or $500 I believe, she had to sell it to pay her dogs vet bills, I've seen some with screens, I can't really draw without a screen, I don't know why x)

@ Weaver, I know how you feel, I can barely pay my dogs medical bills and if I'm running a site, I got to pay for things as well. If I can figure out a way to pay my art team I would add a donations button on the site so players can support, the donations will go towards paying the art team.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah, gotcha. Yeah, I've never even looked into those because they are so expensive but my hand eye coordination is amazing IMHO haha. If you need help with anything I can extend my services, I'm in the same boat as Weaver though; I can't go giving away free art anymore. But you can check out some of my art in my commission section, the link is in my signature. I can pretty much draw anything you want me to so I'm up for it ^_^ I love drawing Betta's too :-D


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

@Jully: I totally understand. Now is there an email or something I can send samples of possible work to for you to look at? I'm fiddling around with drawing up Betta splendens and oh my gosh: They are so grumpy looking.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Weaver said:


> @Jully: I totally understand. Now is there an email or something I can send samples of possible work to for you to look at? I'm fiddling around with drawing up Betta splendens and oh my gosh: They are so grumpy looking.


They totally are! its awesome though haha


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

@Weaver, You can PM here, or email me at: [email protected]

@Lil, you are an amazing artist, It sucks because I can't pay anyone right now :/ vet bills and I have to pay for my phone bill.

I'll probably work something out with the donation tool, the donations will go towards the artist on the site.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I use a tablet from monoprice.com . They cost from $20ish for the smallest one to $50 for the biggest. They are quite decent tablets. Using a tablet does take getting used to. Tablets with screen are insanely expensive and very few people will own one. You can also draw something on paper then scan it in and silhouette it for transparency.

The only problem I have with this project is whether it will be carried through to the end. There are always some great idea popping up on this forum but real life gets in the way and... well you know, things dont get done. This can lead to great disappointment for the participants who put in an effort, eagerly expecting the final product.

So why don't you try to complete a functioning sim with boxes that will be the size of each graphic element.

Say 1 betta sprite will be 50 x 50px... an ornament will be 1000 x 1000px etc etc...

once you have all that down it will be down to filling the boxes with an image of the same size, with alpha.

This way it will also motivate those drawing for you to draw as they will be more eager to see their artwork become interactive.

Good luck with this project  Seems like a great idea and I'm interested to see how it goes, keep us posted!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

I have already have certain sizes set-up, like a betta size image is 200x200 and an trophies and a bunch of other things are set-up in their own certain sizes, the layout will be blue until I make an image that suits and fits well. I'm going to continue to the end, I'll try my best I have school, but I'll honestly do anything to get it done.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

Updates on the site so far: 

- Layout change
- Site ID changes slightly and the name was changed: http://www.mysimsite.com/mybettafish/
- Icon has been added along with the forum icon.
- Forums have been set-up.
- Shelter/Abandon pets > {Art images have not been added, so no pets on the site yet!]
- Logo has been added.
- A "Create Your Own Pet" feature has been added but you need to have the upgraded currency.
- The games are working properly and you can earn coins from it.
- Voting gives you 2,000 coins! 

More features to come, the progress is going well, I was slow on updating as I was tired and I had an exam, and a headache, anyways I got a few things done.

[You guys may sign up if you wish if you want "Alpha Accounts" they are free the Alpha Accounts, no fee required you get a ID like "2, 3, 4" lower IDs, instead over 100.]

The Site: http://www.mysimsite.com/mybettafish/


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

Bump


----------

